# Routing stops working after a couple of months.



## LypsylateX (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi.

At a remote location I'm using a small FreeBSD 9.0 box with three interfaces as a router and firewall. It works just fine.

After a couple of months uptime it stops routing traffic from one of the LAN interfaces to the WAN interface. The clients on the LAN can still ping their default gateway, ie the FreeBSD router.

I can access the FreeBSD router from Internet, and I can ping stuff on internet from there. The LAN clients can not.

I can't find anything useful in any logs. The only solution I've found is to restart the router, then everything works fine for another couple of months.

Can anyone point me in what direction I should look for a solution?


----------



## gkontos (Oct 25, 2012)

It would be nice to know the version you are running, the memory and processor, the routing type you use as well as the firewall.


----------



## LypsylateX (Oct 26, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> It would be nice to know the version you are running, the memory and processor, the routing type you use as well as the firewall.



You have a point. The firewall is PF, but I'm not sure what you mean by routing type? It's NAT activated with gateway_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf

The rest is here:

```
/home/user # uname -a
FreeBSD passway 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     [email]root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

/home/user # dmesg | grep CPU
CPU: VIA Samuel 2 (532.65-MHz 686-class CPU)

/home/user # dmesg | grep memor
real memory  = 134217728 (128 MB)
avail memory = 103788544 (98 MB)
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2012)

When it happens try reloading only PF, see if that helps. That might narrow down the possible causes.


```
service pf restart
```


----------



## kpa (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds like a 32-bit counter wrapping around somewhere.


----------

